# mutt with nobody broken

## groovec

we have a simple automailer script running here to distribute files to external employees. this script uses mutt to send the mail and runs as nobody.

it worked fine for a long time until i emerged the mutt-1.5.13-r1 recently. after that nobody cant send emails with mutt anymore. i only get following error:

```
nobody@canberra / $ mutt -s "test mail" abc@abc.de < /opt/automailtext

/sent: Permission denied (errno = 13)

Could not send the message.

```

with root it works fine.

i cant find the problem. has something changed in the last mutt version?

----------

## n3bul4

Hmmm seems like a permission problem....

Can you output your permissions for mutt and so on....?

For me it seems like mutt can be started as nobody but the file /sent

or /opt/automailtext may have other permissions?

----------

## groovec

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 678K Oct 30 11:01 /usr/bin/mutt

/opt/automail is not the problem, it has the right permissions.

there is no /sent and nobody of course has no rights to create one. i don't understand why mutt wants to create/read/write this file.

----------

## n3bul4

Hmm that is strange.....

Maybe there is somewhere an entry in a config file

where this file is defined.....I don't know....

Would be interessting if nobody could write the file if than the error would

arise too.

Maybe you try it....

----------

## groovec

i got it.

mutt wants to save copy's of outgoing mails to ~/sent. since nobody has no home it want to save it to /sent.

putting "set copy=no" in muttrc solves it. the default value for this config must have changed in the last version.

----------

